# The new girl, Percheron mare



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

This is Selah, a registered Percheron mare. We made kind of a "spur of the moment decision" to ad her to our family. I have been looking for a good half draft for my husband but we settled on her. Sweet doesn't begin to cover her temperament. She was broke to drive as a three year old but has had seven foals between then and now. I hope to have her riding nicely by spring for my husband to enjoy something slow, safe and steady. 

Sorry, we are a bit camera happy around here.










Our stallion making eyes at her on the first day...


































Thoroughbred stallion "Summit" and Selah:









































First ride:

















She needs her feet done, soon! We already love her so much.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful!!!

Just a question, sorry if others go all crazy on you about it.....Why is she in with a stallion?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my!!! She is just stunning! Congrats on the new addition! Look forward to more pics of her in the future!!!


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Ok she is beautiful!! We have a percheron/arab pinto  

And GREAT pics, all three of you look great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Gorgeous girl =)


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Gorgeous mare, congrats!! :smile:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

or rather, two stallions?

beautiful mare, though.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

She IS beautiful, but.....if you don't want a foal and really DO want her for your DH to ride-perhaps she needs to NOT be out with the stallion? 8-0

She also really needs her feet done. BADLY.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Two stallions? I wasn't aware that I owned two stallions, that could be an issue  I should go seperate them. She is with the same horse in every one of these photos. 
She is already in foal and the more the marrier for him to live with and take care of in his little herd out there. She is pastured with the stallion and two other brood mares as they eat the same things, if you all MUST know. Owning a stallion does entitle me to knowing a bit of how this whole "boy/girl" thing works and I have yet to have created an un-intended foal. So typically when I have a mare in with my stallion I am expecting a foal as that is what tends to come of this mix. That is why, she is in, with a stallion. Or two.
I meantioned that she needs her feet done, this is obvious and being taken care of 


For those of you who just enjoyed the photos and introduction of our new friend, thank-you for the compliments! We are really enjoying her, she has found herself the center of a lot of attention and loves it. I am looking forward to getting her going under saddle and will share updates


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

^ That makes sense! I looked through the pics again and I am thinking that she is the nocest loking Perch I have seen. Good luck with her and I am DEFINATELY looking forward to more pics!

VB


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh i love her! Congrats


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

She's lovely! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Gorgeous girl! Congrats on the "spur of the moment" haha. And what a well behaved stud! He's a looker, too ;D


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank-you! He is a gentlemen to ride, handle, be around... He pastures with his girls and foals and shares the fence lines with the rest of the horses or pastures far away from the others with a gelding buddy. He is a real gem, especaily for the ripe old age of six.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

She is beautiful!!! Good luck with her!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I am not really a percheron person but this one is so beautiful! Good choice with her, is she is foal with your tb stallion? Just wondering the cross  you stallion is also very handsome and sweet looking, my riding partner has a tb/perch and she is pretty versitile!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She is really lovely! One of the prettiest drafts I've ever seen, couldn't even see the feet. I love that your horses are together-I used to pony my foals while I was riding their daddy-he was an excellent teacher & sure did amaze a lot of people. Is her foal a full draft or a cross? Good luck w/everything!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh, I went back & looked again-& yes her feet are a needing some help, but you already said that, so why would anybody re-iterate that? you can't get everything done at a moment's notice, but that is one good-looking horse. Congrats to you-an excellent find.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank-you  

I have never really 'had it' for the Percherons either but she really did it! And my husband is totally taken with her. Eight or so years back I owned a Percheron/Friesian cross who wasn't half as nice, well built, sweet tempered or smooth moving.

I love that you ponied foals from your stallion! 

Thyme, do you have pictures of your friends cross?! I have been trying to find pictures of Thoroughbred/Percheron crosses. Selah is in foal to Beyond Blonde (Summit). This will be her last baby for a while as the previous owners had bred her yearly for the last seven years. I want ONE then she is done! She has had all full Perch babies before, (awesome foals) I am very excited to see what the cross will bring and the baby (along with our other two expected foals) will remain here.


----------



## Chestnuts73 (Oct 14, 2011)

wow she is gorgeous congrats!!!!!! your stallion is amazing as well...that would be a stunning foal


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

I am totally in love with her!! If only she were a little smaller I might sneak over and take her to be friends with my boy


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She is stunning! I have a soft spot for Perchies since my boy is half Percheron. ;-)


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh wow! What a beauty! I have a Perch mare, but she is only 2.5 and still very lanky and awkward. I hope she grows up to be as beautiful as Selah 

Congrats on the newest addition to your family, and the even newer one to come!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustRide (Jun 28, 2011)

She is STUNNNING! Good luck with her


----------

